# the storm has Hit the New Forest uk



## JeniferG (Dec 7, 2011)

well tonight it arrived wind rain..flood at the top of our road..wind roaring round the block of flats ..
my horses i hope are safe in their field 
my family our all at home in the warm and dry ..
whats the weather like with you..


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thunder and lightening at night, overcast sky during the day, and its supposed to be summer. We haven't had any floods where I live, but other parts of Australia have been flooded. Hate to think what winter will be like. What happened to global warming.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Pleased to hear you didn't get blown away. It is certainly a real comforting feeling to have everyone home and safe in bad weather.

Here in Ontario today it is a beautiful sunny, fresh day .Unfortunately some freezing rain and light snow forecast for tomorrow but then" warmer "again. A really mild start to the winter for us.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well the mountains of arizona are under a blanket of white but it was soft and gentle coming down... no storm involved and only about 2 inches today... hope you all stay warm and healthy...


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Western Kentucky - today way sunny mid to high 40's.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Waco, Texas, it's 50 degrees out & fixin' to rain.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A nice balmy 65-70 degrees F. with a little rain today


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Western Pa, cold but clear skies and looks like the sun maybe coming out soon!


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Just had first flurry of snow in Oxfordshire - luckily didn't last for long!

Maybe there will be a white Christmas!!


----------



## JeniferG (Dec 7, 2011)

hello 
dont wont snow you can keep it in Oxfordshire ..
still windy here but not where near as bad as last night


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful sunshine in the 80's Tampa bay Florida


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Cold, gray and raining lightly. Hope your storm doesn't last too long.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Tucson....winter storm, which is rain in the foothills, but the mountains are getting snow. No travel up to Mt. Lemmon unless you work or live there and you must have tire chains or four wheel drive. I think I'll stay in and knit...if I can tear myself away from KP


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Vancouver Island BC, Canada- on the verge of frost last night, has been a wonderful week, sunny and mostly around freezing. Snow flurries forecast, so out to do errands before that! Last bits of gift shopping and starting to do the food stuff groups coming over the next little while, munchies to prepare
Isabel


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Blowing a gale up here in Ayrshire - wet too!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Last night here in yorkshire was very wet and strong winds, i live on the east coast so a lot of bad weather passes us by and we only seem to get the end of something.
I hope where you live everything was safe.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in South Yorkshire it's been a nice bright day but nippy, needed gloves and hats by mid afternoon as wind picked up. Not much rain to speak of but they say we will have it bad Thursday. Last week was bad enough,so hope not too bad.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Cold and foggy here, yesterday at this time 8 degrees, today 21. Clear yesterday, today freezing fog. 
Hope you are all safe, and knitting up a new storm.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

So far it is 48 degrees farinheit, partially cloudy with a slight chance of rain this afternoon in Perris, CA. We are supposed to get up to 53 degrees. At least we are over ( for now) the horrible wind storms that have created havoc in this area of SoCal lately.


----------



## JeniferG (Dec 7, 2011)

well we are a mixed group ..
Tuesday late afternoon dry did horses without getting wet ..but by the time i got out of the supermarket heavy rain ..


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Southern Indiana - 24 and cloudy - a good day to sleep! Hope your horses are doing ok and you didn't have any property damage.


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

AAAH to live back in Tucson by the Tucson Mall & Ina Road! Now I am retired & moved to Wisconsin! Something wrong with this picture? Being retired, we can ALWAYS visit Tucson & when it gets TOO HOT, go back home to Wisconsin & knit...... Thats retirement!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Here in south central PA it is sunny and warm. 51F I am watching Fawlty Towers, doing laundry and on KP. Life is good. Edith


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

western Iowa. Cool and wet, light misty rain, hoping for better weather, but this is IOWA


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

My brother is in central Scotland and it was pretty bad there. A friend sent me a URL and one of the pictures was with palm trees, (had to be on Scotland's west coast), and it could have been from and of our cyclones here in Australia. Luckily they had no power cuts there.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day in Adelaide SA Just right for playing in the garden xxx


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day in Adelaide SA Just right for playing in the garden xxx


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to know everyone is safe. It's been well below freezing here and maybe snow later this week. Winter is grand isn't it :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hudson Valley, NY has been having great weather for the most part. Sunny, cold nights, days in the mid-40's. Still getting some greens from the garden!

The issue is not climate warming, but climate change. About 1986 I did a job for a geologist. At that time we were beginning to get dramatic thaws in mid-January. Temps were going up into the high 60's when normally it would be 20 degree weather. Working outdoors, I loved it. But this geologist said that global warming did not mean Mediterranean weather coming our way. It did mean shorter Spring/Falls and much more erratic and extreme weather. Over the last 20 years this has been quite obvious. Warmer some places and times and much colder and wetter others. Drying out and loss of foliage for some, and much greater populations of insects and fungii/mold in others. Tornadoes, hurricanes more frequent and extreme, etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dunottargirl said:


> My brother is in central Scotland and it was pretty bad there. A friend sent me a URL and one of the pictures was with palm trees, (had to be on Scotland's west coast), and it could have been from and of our cyclones here in Australia. Luckily they had no power cuts there.


That town with the palm trees was my home town of Largs! Fortunately the town survived without much damage.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Wednesday afternoon here and was 65 this afternoon. we had a lot of fog this morning, rain forecast for tomorrow. We never know from one day to the next temperaturewise


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Been there a couple of times in my youth. Beautiful place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dunottargirl said:


> Been there a couple of times in my youth. Beautiful place.


Indeed it is. :thumbup:


----------

